
EgyptAir Flight 804 from Paris Crashes into the Sea - iamben
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/05/19/flight-vanishes-in-egyptian-airspace.html
======
iamben
Live BBC updates: [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/world-
africa-36328976](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/world-africa-36328976)

